# Icon für JFrame mit Netbeans



## loadbrain (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
weiss jemand, wie ich ein Icon für JFrame mit Netbeans hinkriege???

Habe jetzt schon verschiedene Versuche mit 

```
setIconImage(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/icons/favicon.png")));
```
 gemcht, aber ich kann ja nie auf die Variable des Frames zugreifen, keine Ahnung...


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

```
setIconImage(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/icons/favicon.png")).getImage());
```


----------



## loadbrain (11. Jun 2007)

Stop, jetzt geht es, keine Ahnung warum, habe einfach noch mal neu gebaut...

DANKE!!!


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2007)

du führst deinen source nicht aus, du führst die klassen aus. Also mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nur deinen letzten Post und den Thread-Titel gelesen habe und von Netbeans kA hab, vermute ich stark, dass du den image-ordner in den bin-ordner kopieren musst (da wo die compilierten klassen liegen).

[edit] zu spät ...


----------

